# First Fill-up For 'das Brick'



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just got back from filling up the new F350 for the first time, and all things considered, I'm a very happy camper.









Aside from the fact that it cost me $123 - and there was still 8 gallons in the tank when I rolled up to the pump - the mileage was impressive. Hand calculated, I got 14.03 MPG (My Titan was only doing 13.3 MPG over the last 9 months). Not bad for the first tank on a diesel. Obviously we hope for better as it breaks in, and I was pedalling pretty lightly over these first 400+ miles, but considering that the new ULSD engines are supposed to be hurting MPG wise, it's a very satisfying baseline to build from.

Better yet, I found fuel at a station next to my office for ONLY $4.099/gallon. All of the stations near where I live are currently at $4.459/gallon, so I kind of feel like I scored there as well.







*

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Is it just me, or is there something wrong when you feel $4.10/gallon is a steal?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's Great! Beating the Gasser before the engine breaks in!









Fill-ups over $100 are a big psychological barrier I'll have to face soon. Of course I got the short bed, so my tank only holds 30 gallons. That should help.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's the best part (forgot this earlier)...

The 'Lie-o-Meter' was reading 13.9 MPG when I pulled up to the pump. I've NEVER seen one that displayed LESS than the actual mileage. Very cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Here's the best part (forgot this earlier)...
> 
> The 'Lie-o-Meter' was reading 13.9 MPG when I pulled up to the pump. I've NEVER seen one that displayed LESS than the actual mileage. Very cool!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty accurate!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wow! 4.099 is a pretty darn good price considering it's now 4.35 down the street from us









You're doing great on mileage for a new engine...We went from 12.9 mpg (new) to 18 mpg over the last 18,000 miles.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

That's great news, Doug. I hope the trend continues!

I started out with about 14MPG (hand calculated) and I'm up to almost 16MPG with 9000mi on the clock. With all the new emissions gizmos I don't really expect it to get much better.

Fleetguard has two new diesel additives out that I am considering. They are Platinum Plus DFX and Platinum Plus DFX-DPF and you can check them out here. Here's what the web site says about them:

*Aftertreatment devices can easily plug with soot and particulate matter. Platinum Plus maximizes the performance of your aftertreatment device by reducing particulate matter and reducing regeneration temperatures. This EPA registered technology has been demonstrated to improve fuel economy, combustion and power. Two formulas are available including Platinum Plus DFX and Platinum Plus DFX-DPF. Platinum Plus DFX contains active platinum and cerium which has been EPA verified with Diesel Oxidation Catalysts (DOC) and Catalyzed Wire Mesh Filters (CWMF). Platinum Plus DFX-DPF contains cerium and higher platinum levels for use specifically with Diesel Particulate Filters (DPFs).

Improves Fuel Economy Up to 8% 
EPA Verified When Used Along with Emissions Control Device 
Reduces Particulate Matter Up to 40% 
Improves Combustion & Power 
Cleans Injectors
Maximizes Performance of After-treatment Devices 
Compatible with Kerosene and All Types of Diesel Fuel (Including ULSD* and Biodiesel Blends Up to B20) *

They are kind of pricey so if anyone else has tried them please let us know your results.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all,

That sounds good before break in, your mileage should improve when you hit the 30k mark. As far as the additives are concernd I don't know that I would use one. Esspecially until after the engine is broken in. The biggest thing you need to remember is to use Ultra Low. Not every station has completely switched over. I sell trucks for International and Mitsubishi and have seen three trucks that had to be brought in on a hook because of the wrong fuel. According to Int ( who builds the power stroke) and Cummins ( who builds the engine that Dodge uses), these additives are NOT needed if proper fueling and driving practicies are employed. As far as reducing the DPF regen temperatures, That is what you are looking for. It takes the high temps for the DPF to regen if it does not meet the right temperature it will derate the engine and eventually shut it down. I have a lot of customers who are running these engines. Most of the ones who are running the Cummins engines are reporting better fuel economy with the new tech. ( After proper break in.) All that being said Fleetguard is owned by Cummins, so I wouldn't think they would try to miss lead you. However my local Cummins dealer Rep said he would not use it either. Just my two cents


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Airboss said:


> That's great news, Doug. I hope the trend continues!
> 
> I started out with about 14MPG (hand calculated) and I'm up to almost 16MPG with 9000mi on the clock. With all the new emissions gizmos I don't really expect it to get much better.
> 
> ...


Oh, I think we all would like to know if it really gives 8%


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

8.1 liter GAS motor.....cost me $108 dollars and I was not on empty yet. I too feel your pain.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is it just me, or is there something wrong when you feel $4.10/gallon is a steal?


No, and yes!

I, too, feel good at $4.10 per gallon, considering it's supposed to hit about $4.50 before it "levels off." Yikes.

Still, I think it's a good buy compared to what it could be (or, probably will be). I'll just cut down on something else to make up the difference. Not! I'm just glad I only have to do it once every couple of weeks.

Enjoy that new truck!









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I was Erie PA about a week and half and filled up for $3.29!. It is up over $4














I know where I live it is now $1.14 / liter which is well over the $4 mark









Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Is it just me, or is there something wrong when you feel $4.10/gallon is a steal?
> 
> 
> No, and yes!
> ...


IT was suppose to level off at 6.50 a gallon in the UK... they are paying $8.10 this week....

As long as the oil companies continue to raise the price (for no reason) and we continue to pay -- why on earth would they "level" anything off ... ???


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG! I can't imagine that price per gallon. I hear that here in NJ we are lucky as I just saw $305 or regular gas. I would die at $4+ per gallon and to fill a truck! LOL My husband may eventually get a truck but is a sports car person. Looks like the Outback will stay in the Poconos. Savin' gas.....

Good Luck and enjoy your new truck!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Better yet, I found fuel at a station next to my office for ONLY $4.099/gallon. All of the stations near where I live are currently at $4.459/gallon, so I kind of feel like I scored there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....do tell Doug!....Gordon said at that price he'll gladly cross the river.....name and cross street for the station please









Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Better yet, I found fuel at a station next to my office for ONLY $4.099/gallon. All of the stations near where I live are currently at $4.459/gallon, so I kind of feel like I scored there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....do tell Doug!....Gordon said at that price he'll gladly cross the river.....name and cross street for the station please









Thanks!

Tricia
[/quote]

It's the Union 76 station at the West end of Marine Drive (just before it merges onto I-5. Their prices always seem to be pretty good (comparatively speaking







). Even up on Hayden Island, the diesel was $4.259 or $4.299 today.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been experimenting with lucas fuel stabilizer.. I havent used it long enough to give a report yet. But so far I like it.. Makes the engine run very smooth.. I will keep ya tuned in..

I fueled in Cheyenne, Wy last tuesday at 3.73 a gallon.. I sure love going thru wyo... Only problem was I put in 128 gallons, lol..

I can fuel in wyo and run to the west coast and back to wyo to get fuel...

If you drive alot I really recommend an aux fuel tank.. Sure helps to save money..

I agree with ya Doug, pretty good mileage on a fresh engine.. If you could get that towing wouldnt that be awesome?

You might get 11 if you drive 60.. From the guys I talk to 9-10 is about average on the new 6.4 while towing any trailer.. But I hope you get better.

Carey


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I just filled up here in Denver at $3.87 a gallon. I used my Costco Amex business card, which I only use for personal expenses, and I get 5% cash back from independant gas stations (not connected to a grocery store, Walmart, etc.) That brings my net price to $3.68 per gallon. If you don't have a Costco Business Amex, get one!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> It's the Union 76 station at the West end of Marine Drive (just before it merges onto I-5. Their prices always seem to be pretty good (comparatively speaking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug!.....can't WAIT to get a tour of the new rig! 'Course by the looks of it, we may get lost in the cab


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> Thanks Doug!.....can't WAIT to get a tour of the new rig! 'Course by the looks of it, we may get lost in the cab


This coming from somebody that drives a MegaCab!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Doug congrats on the great mileage. That is what my friends' Superduty was getting when he got his Job 1 truck. Around the 1 year mark, his truck was up to around 18mpg so I hope that your truck will improve as his did. He has towed a camper a few times as well.

-CC


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Around the 1 year mark, his truck was up to around 18mpg so I hope that your truck will improve as his did.


You and me both, brother. You and me both!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

4.48 last night. I feel good I topped ours off at 4.35 the night before. Mileage / cost wise it has to go back to 2 dollars or mileage needs to be at 30 before things are like they used to be.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> it has to go back to 2 dollars or mileage needs to be at 30 before things are like they used to be.


$2/Gallon... 30MPG...
What was the middle choice again?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I read/see everyone talking about 'breaking in' the oil burners and getting better mileage, but my first tank, bought by the dealer, I got 17.5 mpg with 300 miles on the truck. I was hitting 18 MPG before 2000 miles, and now that we are off winter blend, my last tank was 18.6 mpg at 12,000 miles. I can't wait until my mileage gets better!









I think those claims made by the additives folks are a stretch; maybe if you're injectors were badly gunked up from neglect, then you started using the additive, I can see where you might see improvement. If you've been using it right from the start, the only thing I can see it will do for you is to keep the injectors clean.

. . . and we're only paying $3.99/gallon here.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I am currently driving a gasser with a 44 gal tank! Yes it does hurt when I fill up at the pump, but you got to love the 10 cent savings when you use your Fred Meyer, King Soopers, etc. card. I pray that they don't drop that discount this summer. Colorado~Dirtbikers, I used to live in Cheyenne and do miss the fuel savings at Flying-J. For all those Hockey fans (silent H in Canada, Ockey), Go AVS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I am currently driving a gasser with a 44 gal tank! Yes it does hurt when I fill up at the pump, but you got to love the 10 cent savings when you use your Fred Meyer, King Soopers, etc. card. I pray that they don't drop that discount this summer. Colorado~Dirtbikers, I used to live in Cheyenne and do miss the fuel savings at Flying-J. For all those Hockey fans (silent H in Canada, Ockey), Go AVS!


We only get .03 discount using the Fred Meyer card.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We only get .03 discount using the Fred Meyer card.


......ya just need to spend more @ Freddies! I think the $ 0.10 discount per fill-up is per $100 spend per month.....here's the link Fred Meyer Gas Rewards


----------

